
Why doesn't any one talk about nim - elisharobinson
I recently came across nim-lang (www.nim-lang.org) and was wondering why nobody is talking about it. Granted it&#x27;s new(relatively) and maybe it&#x27;s just another shiny new language ,but it&#x27;s so awesome. so I&#x27;m asking all of HN and ppl who are definitely more code oriented than me to support it and help it become the next language(Python) to look out for.
======
smt88
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&query=%22nim%22)

~~~
r-w
Better link:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=all&query=%22nim%22)

To be fair, I had to go back a year for other posts to overtake this one.

------
Tomte
We've had lots and lots of discussions on Hacker News about Nim, including
many discussions on Nimrod.

If you want to talk about cool aspects of Nim, just do so. If you're looking
for empty hype postings, count me out.

------
voaie
Re: Why I Write Games in C -- How about Nim?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10870902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10870902)

------
marvel_boy
Nim has been discussed on HN on multiple times.

